# black ops 1 on the 360 ............



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

now available to play online on the xbox one  forget all the new ones,this ones a classic  i wont be touching any of the futuristic nonsense again :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Naa wait untill November when cod4 remastered comes out. Now that's the best cod ever .


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ill be a monkeys husband before paying top dollar for old maps.they ran out of ideas and now they want to charge for a game thats nearly a decade old.nope .but completely agree about cod 4 being the best.i lost so many hours on that game lol.not often you see game changers in modern gaming,but MW and gran turismo are the two that stick out in my mind.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

silverback said:


> ill be a monkeys husband before paying top dollar for old maps.they ran out of ideas and now they want to charge for a game thats nearly a decade old.nope .but completely agree about cod 4 being the best.i lost so many hours on that game lol.not often you see game changers in modern gaming,but MW and gran turismo are the two that stick out in my mind.


I completely agree mate.
Although it's my all time top favourite game. So if I'm buying the new cod I'd be happy to give a bit extra to be able to play cod 4 again. What I think is a con is that it will only be coming back with 10 maps. When cod4 1st came out it had 16 maps and then 4 dlc maps.

So we are losing 6 maps for no reason. 
My ps3 cod4 account had over 55 days online game time. Got down to 1900 in the world. Long time ago that was..


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Naa wait untill November when cod4 remastered comes out. Now that's the best cod ever .


Hope they bring it out as a stand alone game, as it was the best cod by a million miles

Last time I looked though it's only available as a download if you buy the £80 version of the newest garbage installment which is ridiculous


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Hope they bring it out as a stand alone game, as it was the best cod by a million miles
> 
> Last time I looked though it's only available as a download if you buy the £80 version of the newest garbage installment which is ridiculous


That is the only way you can get it. 
If it was a stand alone game thats the only thing that would sell. Nobody would buy the new game. Just look on YouTube at infinity warfare video. Look at the amount of dislikes. Says it all really. Huge upset withen the cod community this new game.

Cod 4 is the only thing that will salvage it and make up the Sales


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

As much as I wanna play it I'm not buying that rubbish to get it :lol: hopefully they will bring it put later on its own


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I've still got all my old COD discs. Put Black Ops into my Xbox One and installed the patch over night. Had a couple of games first thing this morning... Amazing game! So much better than the newer junk they've brought out. Black Ops (and the older ones) are more relaxing and enjoyable to play by a clear mile. I've got 8 COD titles so you could say I'm a big fan. 

Not buying Infinite Warfare as I'll wait for them to hopefully release Remastered seperatly at a later date? Either way, I'll enjoy Black Ops for the time being and Battle Front when that comes out .


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

LSherratt said:


> I've still got all my old COD discs. Put Black Ops into my Xbox One and installed the patch over night. Had a couple of games first thing this morning... Amazing game! So much better than the newer junk they've brought out. Black Ops (and the older ones) are more relaxing and enjoyable to play by a clear mile. I've got 8 COD titles so you could say I'm a big fan.
> 
> Not buying Infinite Warfare as I'll wait for them to hopefully release Remastered seperatly at a later date? Either way, I'll enjoy Black Ops for the time being and Battle Front when that comes out .


i could never get on with battlefield.i tried to love it, but couldnt.the new cods are absolute ****e.there just trading on the former glory of the name.its a bit like blaupunkt lol.back in the day they was awesome,now not so much.

the series has little left in it and it needs to be rested imho.but as long as people are gonna pay 100 quid plus for a game then why would they make a better game ???


----------

